
How Frank Schilling Won the Domain Race After Starting at the Back of the Pack - transburgh
http://dnjournal.com/cover/2007/december.htm
======
run4yourlives
What an interesting article. I'm not big on the ins and outs of the domain
name thing, but Schilling sure seems like an interesting chap.

------
sohail
What a great story. Here is a guy who took advantage of closed doors. Should
be an inspiration to everyone. Now get back to work.

